# Temperature



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

What temperature do you think is best to keep your betta's at?
I keep my at 77f to 79f I find it a nice medium 

public poll included

I know 83f-84f would be a bit too warm and 70f-73f would be too chilly but I wanted to give more options in the poll


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine are 78-80F so not exact on your choices.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Mine are 78-80F so not exact on your choices.



Sorry maybe I should of put them into a bigger category's:roll: oh well
if the poll doesn't match your favorite temperatures just do what shellieca's done and post your favorite temperature range on the thread


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Most of mine are 80-82F but I do have 2 that are 78-80F


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in favor of 76F-78F. The heaters sometimes make the temperature a bit warmer, but I always try to make it 76F.  

All about cories and the life-span metabolism; 76F IMO isn't _that_ cold, either.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My wild bettas are kept around the 23-25 degree Celsius mark so around 73 to 77 degrees farenheit. This is because they prefer it cooler than splendens. 

However, when I kept splendens they were generally kept at the 78-80 degree mark. This temperature range never gave me any issues and all my splendens seemed healthy enough.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

We keep our Bettas at 27 celcius so about 81 farenheit.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine are in a communal tank and are @25C(76F) approx.
they seem happy


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I try to keep everyone around 80, my spawning tank with my fry is at 86-87.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@Lamb
I have just down a small water change, increased the temp to 88 which i will leave for about 2 weeks to kill off any ich that might be around and then put it to the temp you have mentioned.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I keep my little boys at 27 (80). :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> @Lamb
> I have just down a small water change, increased the temp to 88 which i will leave for about 2 weeks to kill off any ich that might be around and then put it to the temp you have mentioned.


Interesting. I keep my heater at 86, but it fluctuates to a little above 87 if the house gets warm. I read keeping 86 is ideal, so I've been shooting for that.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I am very worried!!!!
I did a partial water change a few days ago and raised the temp in tank to 88F
today I find 2 dead fish on the floor and since raising the temp the water has gone more green with algae(although i am using an algae stop in tank)
What would make or cause the fish to want to jump out of tank?- these were other fish not bettas.
so now i have decreased temp to 80F( I originally raised it to 88 to eliminate any Ich that could be present)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I aim for 78 degrees, IMO it's the happy balance between a fast metabolism (and short life) and increased risk of disease. Sometimes it goes a little higher though, to around 80.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

yes- I have the clean water at about that now 78-80


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I tend to keep mine between 79-82 degrees F. Right now, I'm slowly lowering it back down to this after treating the tank for external parasites.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I keep mine at about 76-78 degrees f, but it get a little warmer in the summer and a tad cooler in the winter because of my weird house and weather.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I picked up an Aqua Culture floating thermometer from Wally World earlier today and decided to test my tap water and the 2.5g planted tanks temperature. My taps cold water was 75 deg and the room temperature planted tank is reading 80 deg. Since I couldn't believe the results, I went to my LFS and picked up a nicer Marina thermometer and got the same results.

Can this be correct? Anyone else have 75 deg tap water? Do I even need a heater? I'm going to check the temp around midnight and see what readings I get

I was worried because the tanks water always feels cool but after reading a ton of articles on Aquarium temps, I now understand that our body temp is 98.6 deg so it's only natural that 80 deg water would feel cool to the touch. 

It's 4pm and 80 deg outside and for some odd reason,my house always feels extremely warm. I usually run a fan throughout the night to keep cool.

Thoughts?


----------

